# VGA to RGB cable



## RickyC

I would like to connect my laptop to my tv I have a scart to 3RCA adaptor for the back of the tv but only have a VGA to RGB cable is it possible to connect the two? if so what colours should go where??


----------



## The VCR King

You can't just wire it in. VGA and RGB signals are different. You need to buy a signal converter from Amazon or wherever.


----------



## beers

VGA to Component works for matching colors (RGB).





You wouldn't have a VGA to Composite though (RWY).  

I used my PS2 on my PC monitor with one of those cables back in the day.


----------

